# Peeling paint on ceilings



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

are all fixtures to insulated space, no conditioned space above? maybe combo of moisture/heat. sounds like sanding and good prime first with cure time after prime.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I think that most of the ceilings with the peeling near lights are on the second floor, unfinished attic above. I guess I can test sanding a small area, using a good primer (zinser 1-2-3?) then painting. 

1 coat of primer or 2? How long do I let each coat cure?


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

one coat and if baths are being used two days. are areas insulated around fixtures, are they can lights?


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

No can lights, just flush or semi-flush mounts. There is insulation in the attic floor, above the ceilings in question.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Happened to me when I put up ceiling fans. The stipple around all of the light fixtures had turned loose. The heat does it. Scrape back to "solid" paint. Prime (oil primer will work best) to seal the edge. If there's an obvious line due to several coats of paint you may want to feather the edge with joint compound, then re-prime and paint. There's no need at all to re-sheetrock....


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks. Can you recommend a good primer?


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

secutanudu said:


> Thanks. Can you recommend a good primer?


Zinsser cover stain would be my choice. 

Kevin


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Or Kilz....


----------

